# Life - The Choice RP



## Eternity (Aug 21, 2010)

East:

The goverment have started installing survailance in every home, something the inhabitants are starting to dislike. In addition, the NR (Nihon Robotics) have started a secret project known as "Project W.I.R.E.D".

A group have formed to fight the goverment, called WIFE (World Is For Everyone).


West:
 
This goverment have started the production of weapons, but only speculations have gotten out to the public. The advancements in biotechnology have made it possible for women to choose how their child is going to look like, and how many she wants.

The wast is also called the richmans land, because they do not buy with money, but with services, and since so many are specialized, they have services for most areas of living.


Wasteland:

Groups of people have formed all throughout the land, all with different background and goal.

The Wasteland is a place with no rules or regulations.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 23, 2010)

*Aki Sora - Opening Post*

With the limited things he had, mapping the wastelands would be a long and harsh job to do. With just a few measuring tools, a compass, the old New Zealand map, some paper and some pencils, he sets out.

"Ok, Ill start with the south, as that is smallest" he said to himself, walking with his head held high.


----------

